# A 'Canadian' Covid Coach Trip



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 28, 2021)

Here's a nice video of a very positive take on a _Canadian_ coach trip in these covid times. (Even the at-your-seat coach meals look good!)





(Note those refurbished coaches with the green window band and yellow letter-board.....they'll eventually be used in the corridor)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 28, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Here's a nice video of a very positive take on a _Canadian_ coach trip in these covid times. (Even the at-your-seat coach meals look good!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, $300 for this trip! Even though I'm not a Big fan of Overnight Coach @ my age, I'd do this in a New York Minute if we were allowed to Cross the Border!

The only things missing, as was said, is not being able to eat in the Diner, and not being allowed to visit the Dome Cars, which really doesnt make sense with Social Distancing and Masking the norm.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 28, 2021)

That is making me miss the Canadian more than I already do on an average day.


----------



## Anderson (May 3, 2021)

CAD300 for that trip? Not bad, all things considered...though per my recollection, he's overselling the "normal" price of that ticket.

(The buyable-in-coach meals look good, too...)

Edit:
_grumbles_
Guess who _just_ remembered that VIA issued four coupons for last year?

(I usually deal with "dumping" them in conjunction with the Moonlighters. No Moonlighters this year means I forgot. On the "bright" side, VIA's cut requalification requirements and rolled over status for another year...)


----------

